# fuel consumption



## J&A (Feb 18, 2008)

hi all, new to site.

i own a elddis envoy with a peugeot 1.9td engine, could any members please tell me the mpg that they get from this mh.
many thanks


----------



## cipro (Feb 19, 2008)

J&A said:


> hi all, new to site.
> 
> i own a elddis envoy with a peugeot 1.9td engine, could any members please tell me the mpg that they get from this mh.
> many thanks



Not an easy question to answer all depends on where you are driving ie motorway driving at around 60mph 3500 tonne van poss 35mpg if a heavy right foot would be less.

If your van as a over cab bed that that will use more fuel than a LP type
I would have thought with my van 2.8 diesel I get average 30mpg but to be honest if you worry about fuel costs you will not go anywhere. I guess what I've just said you now most of it


----------



## sammclouis (Feb 19, 2008)

J&A said:


> hi all, new to site.
> 
> i own a elddis envoy with a peugeot 1.9td engine, could any members please tell me the mpg that they get from this mh.
> many thanks



i used to have the fiat 1.9td engine on a mclouis low profile...i think i got around 25 to 30 mpg....


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mpg*

Not the engine size that you are talking about but with my last m/h a 2.8td, I got just over 27mpg over an average of 3000 miles.
With my newer and tighter 2.8 engine I got just under 27 mpg over a similar mileage.
Both figures are accurate and not guess work.
edit,
On motorway driving, I get well over 30 mpg but I have not seriously checked it out further as I never stick to motorways.
Oh and I am always traveling at 3500kg


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

*Other threads*

I would check other threads on this subject as it has been talked about before


----------



## lenny (Feb 19, 2008)

When I'm asked ,what do you get to the gallon, I really don't know, maybe 25 miles. Only once have I ever tried to calculate this, prior to a long journey I filled my tank to the brim (say 43 litres) and clocked the mileage,  then before the return journey filled up again say 54 litres, .
Am I right that by deviding the mileage, say 285 miles by litres used,54 gives me miles per litre then convert to mpg?
It's just that my fuel guage seemed to be lying to me cos there was no way I could get 54 litres in when compared to the reading prior to the journey.
Have you ever suspected the validity of the measure you are getting at the pump cos this makes me wonder


----------



## sundown (Feb 19, 2008)

the only true way to get a good calculation is over at least 1000 mile 
and no, you buy a packet of cigs and you can count them 
but you buy a gallon of fuel, and you've only got the pumps word for it.
i've often wondered myself about that one!
should we trust machines, without question?


----------



## Biker Jeff (Feb 19, 2008)

The only way to truly ascertain what MPG you are getting, is to wait till the fuel light warning comes on, set the trip meter to nought, then put in EXACTLY 3 gallons of fuel. You then run it until fuel light comes on again, and just divide the mileage on the trip meter by 3.
I've always done this to get an accurate MPG figure on all my vehicles.
I've heard some wildly exaggerated fuel consumption figures from motorhome owners, some of them totally unbelievable, including figures that have been posted on this forum in the past.

Incidentally my Trigano with a 2.3 JTD will do 27-30 on a run, and 20-23 round town.
And i've been trained in fuel efficient driving.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Feb 20, 2008)

Biker Jeff said:


> And i've been trained in fuel efficient driving.




I think that there is more to this than one might imagine. The right boot is responsible for more lost mileage than we would care to imagine.
Another thing that can help is to keep changing fuel filters at 4000 miles not at what the manufacturers reccomend. You'd be surprised the difference that new filters make to fuel economy.
Likewise, if you have a good diesel service place near you, go and get the fuel pump flow tested and have the injectors checked to make sure that they're breaking off at the correct pressures


----------



## Biker Jeff (Feb 20, 2008)

Anything that uses power will increase fuel consumption, such as air con, headlights, fog lights. As will underinflated tyres, and windows open.
But the biggest factor is how you drive. Always try to be in the higest gear possible, and change down by block changing (ie jumping from 5th to 3rd to 1st). Try to predict when traffic lights will change or when you can pull out onto a roundabout or junction without stopping. A lot of power is needed to pull a vehicle away from stationary (Lorry drivers call this square wheels).
The best fuel efficient speed on a motorway is in the mid 50s (Although i must admit i drive at 70)
Diesel engines are all about torque, so keep everything at low revs. Not only will you save fuel, but you will find its less stressfull as well.


----------



## Boppintone (Feb 20, 2008)

lenny said:


> When I'm asked ,what do you get to the gallon, I really don't know, maybe 25 miles. Only once have I ever tried to calculate this, prior to a long journey I filled my tank to the brim (say 43 litres) and clocked the mileage,  then before the return journey filled up again say 54 litres, .
> Am I right that by deviding the mileage, say 285 miles by litres used,54 gives me miles per litre then convert to mpg?
> It's just that my fuel guage seemed to be lying to me cos there was no way I could get 54 litres in when compared to the reading prior to the journey.
> Have you ever suspected the validity of the measure you are getting at the pump cos this makes me wonder



If you divide the litres by 4.5 then divide the mileage by that you will get as near as dammit the true MPG, and as for the validity of the pump measure I think you will find it very accurate as the pumps are calibrated very often and if found to be out there are big big penalties because they would not only be defrauding the customer but Customs and exise too and big Gordon would not be happy about that.
Tone


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Biker Jeff said:


> The only way to truly ascertain what MPG you are getting, is to wait till the fuel light warning comes on, set the trip meter to nought, then put in EXACTLY 3 gallons of fuel. You then run it until fuel light comes on again, and just divide the mileage on the trip meter by 3.
> I've always done this to get an accurate MPG figure on all my vehicles.
> I've heard some wildly exaggerated fuel consumption figures from motorhome owners, some of them totally unbelievable, including figures that have been posted on this forum in the past.
> 
> ...



Hi Biker Jeff.
There is another way and the way that I use is to start of with a completely full tank of fuel (full to the brim) and at the end of your 2000 or 3000 miles, fill it to the brim again and this is also accurate.
I also have been trained in fuel economical driving
Sometimes though, I just need to put my foot down, but I am always aware
jeff, you are right about not square wheeling, the art is in smooth driving, gradual acceleration and no unnecessary sharp braking, and of course reading the road well ahead!


----------



## Biker Jeff (Feb 20, 2008)

Know what you mean *****, we all put our foot down sometimes.
My urban/town driving MPG is always about the most economical i can get, because this sort of driving is where it costs you the most. So i'm always aware of fuel efficiency.
However, motorway driving, i put up with slightly less MPG to be able to drive at 70 give or take. Although i know that 55 would give me optimum MPG, driving at that speed just bores me to tears.


----------



## wigan pier (Feb 20, 2008)

*Mpg*

wot a load of twaddle go to cash & carry buy 20 liters of cooking oil £5    20 liters of diesel mix and change fuel filter every 10,000 miles what a saving and no damage to engine   you will find it evens runs better


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

*I don't think so*



wigan pier said:


> wot a load of twaddle go to cash & carry buy 20 liters of cooking oil £5    20 liters of diesel mix and change fuel filter every 10,000 miles what a saving and no damage to engine   you will find it evens runs better



Sorry, but for 
1 , I couldnt be bothered 
and for 2, I am not going to risk my engine on hear say


----------



## Biker Jeff (Feb 20, 2008)

Running on a percentage of Veg Oil is fine if you have an older van, but if your van is still under warranty, you will make your warranty void by doing this.


----------



## kell (Feb 20, 2008)

wigan pier said:


> go to cash & carry buy 20 liters of cooking oil £5



Blimey Wigan pier!  What Cash & Carry are you going to?

I must say that I agree that my engine runs better on a mix of about 35% Veg than it does on pure diesel but seeing as the last time I went to Makro the cooking oil was nigh on 70p per litre it took the gloss off it somehow.


----------



## wigan pier (Feb 20, 2008)

its not hear say  you would not beleive how many cars vans taxis buses ect run on this type of fuel i know a well known  highly rated garage they say if your motor is under 5 years old they dont recomend it but a friend i know has run his van for the last 5 years and never had any probs.

 just trying to help maybe i should keep my opinions to myself then.


----------



## wigan pier (Feb 20, 2008)

hi kell
we get ours from manchester fruit market if you buy the cheaper stuff from france you can get it £5 a drum if you buy 20 drums easy to store no fire hazz


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

wigan pier said:


> its not hear say  you would not beleive how many cars vans taxis buses ect run on this type of fuel i know a well known  highly rated garage they say if your motor is under 5 years old they dont recomend it but a friend i know has run his van for the last 5 years and never had any probs.
> 
> just trying to help maybe i should keep my opinions to myself then.



No, your opinions are very welcome and if it works for you, then that is ok, is it not?
For myself, I could not be bothered and will stick with what I know is proven and has been for many years. Maybe when I stop work, I will re evaluate


----------



## kell (Feb 20, 2008)

***** said:


> No, your opinions are very welcome and if it works for you, then that is ok, is it not?
> For myself, I could not be bothered and will stick with what I know is proven and has been for many years. Maybe when I stop work, I will re evaluate



I know we've wandered away from MPG to veg oil but I just wanted to say that if a had a van as new as yours ***** the only veg oil I'd allow near it would be for cooking!
Cheers 
John


----------



## wigan pier (Feb 20, 2008)

hi *****.

we ran a seddon lorry on fair ground on this mix just to see how it went  not to save money but as a experiment to say it works good is a understatement the wagon is still running today that was 10years ago like i said before this is not suitible for newer motors.
  regards andy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

kell said:


> I know we've wandered away from MPG to veg oil but I just wanted to say that if a had a van as new as yours ***** the only veg oil I'd allow near it would be for cooking!
> Cheers
> John



Thanks John, maybe in the future


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

wigan pier said:


> hi *****.
> 
> we ran a seddon lorry on fair ground on this mix just to see how it went  not to save money but as a experiment to say it works good is a understatement the wagon is still running today that was 10years ago like i said before this is not suitible for newer motors.
> regards andy.



No anti freezing properties for this time of the year though, but any other time, probably OK


----------



## Don (Feb 20, 2008)

Mines a Pilote on a Boxer 1.9. Luton bod. Estimate about 25 to gal.

1.9 very under powered for the size of van,

 But hey you ether love it or hate it.

Keep the rubber burning.

Don


----------



## Don (Feb 20, 2008)

wigan pier said:


> wot a load of twaddle go to cash & carry buy 20 liters of cooking oil £5    20 liters of diesel mix and change fuel filter every 10,000 miles what a saving and no damage to engine   you will find it evens runs better




Couldnt agree more. exactly as I do only Co/op 5ltrs @ £4.45.
Mix 50/50 and away she goes.

Don


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 21, 2008)

*Solid veg oil.*



***** said:


> No anti freezing properties for this time of the year though, but any other time, probably OK



Your so right there Graham, Just been away for a few nights and when i went into the cupboard under the sink in the van, the Veg oil was solid and I had been on site for 4 hours with the heating on. Can you imagine the damage this would cause in a modern common rail engine that is chip controlled!!!! I would say you could run on veg oil for 10 years and still not cover the repair costs and you could kiss goodbye to your warranty.


----------



## wigan pier (Feb 21, 2008)

must be colder in ur van than my shed cos cooking oil  not veg oil  i use has not froze saying that the stuff i use is french like the plonk cheap and gooooooooooooood


----------



## walkers (Feb 21, 2008)

***** said:


> I must say, that I am very surprised that it froze under your sink and inside your m/h. What about the water freezing?
> I am sorry, but it sounds like not very good insulation  or have you got some vents under the cupboard letting the frost inside
> The oil should not freeze any earlier than water (I think)


maybe its olive oil or something with similar properties as this solidifies when it gets cold, doesn't have to freeze


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 21, 2008)

***** said:


> I must say, that I am very surprised that it froze under your sink and inside your m/h. What about the water freezing?
> I am sorry, but it sounds like not very good insulation  or have you got some vents under the cupboard letting the frost inside
> The oil should not freeze any earlier than water (I think)



This is the fourth time I have tried to reply to this, what is going on the whole thing just freezes........... The oil was in the van which had been in the shade and covered in frost since last Friday, I don't think even Hymers insulation could have withstood that. The oil had solidified not frozen and the water in my kettle bottle was borderline slushy but the water had been drained so no Probs but the toilet dump flange had frozen shut.I am glad it has had a good airing and a run, It just needs a wash now.


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 22, 2008)

***** said:


> It just shows the need for electric hook up in such conditions which is what I said a few weeks ago.
> When we had minus 7 deg at Leek with you Richard, it was not continuous and was well above freezing point by morning
> But continual freezing conditions is better with electric as you can keep a fan heater on.
> You can call me a wimp, but I'll be a warm one and no freezing pipes
> ...


Does not matter how good your insulation is all the internal heat leaches out of the base vehicle windows so unless you can seperate the habitation, all is lost through the windscreen so I dont Know how your temps stay 10 above ambient without a source of heat. I usually leave lockers and doors open and maybe I should have closed my blinds but as I knew I was going away I think I was just a bit complacent but no harm was done and I will peek inside every day if we get another cold spell. I cant leave it on hook up, too far from my outside socket. Incidently Graham I bought a 700 watt oil filled rad from Currys before Christmas and the beauty of this over a fan heater is there are no moving bits to go wrong and it was left on all the time I was at Delamere and it took the edge off the -6-7 we had overnight. Not powerfull enough to not need to put your heating on now and again but for £24.99 money well spent and it is a nice small size.


----------



## Nosha (Feb 24, 2008)

Returning to the original question - 2.8jtd low profile 24-29.3MPG. I only ever go tank to tank, it gives a better indication as to how I'm driving. So its 24-26 back and forth to work, and 27-29.3 on a run.

Now regarding veg oil (covered on here MANY times) there's a Polish website that lists what percentage is safe, my Mazda Bongo was 50% however being a Jap import it only had a two-way cat' and it smelt like a chip shop! My Frontera was 30% and having a 3-way cat' was undetectable! However they said that it was too thick for ANY modern high pressure fuel rail systems - what a bummer, that's progress for you!!


----------



## lenny (Feb 24, 2008)

Just completed a rough MPG test on my Ducato, I tried the suggested test involving ,wait till the low fuel light comes on, fill up with,say 15 litres and set the odometer to "0",  drove around the doors until the low fuel light came on again, the odometer reading read 78 miles.
I worked it out at roughly 5 miles per litre Times 4.5 which gave me 22.5 MPG.
It's the 4.5 that baffles me cos if I was to fill up with 3 gallons ,that should be 13.5 litres not 15 litres
Hope this makes sense, any advice gladly accepted.


----------



## lenny (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes Graham,I understand there are many factors to consider when working out fuel consumption,the most important one being your driving technique's.
However ,have you noticed the consternation it causes to the convoy behind you when you decide to drive economically. Watching my rear view mirror ,I love it when they go purple and start thumping the dashboard (It brings out the Devil in me), I let all the buses out, maybe stop and wave the old lady across the road,(that gets them going), then take off like Stirling Moss leaving them trailing behind in amasement. I've even been known to time my  entrance to a roundabout just right so I can enter and him behind has to 
stop and and wait while I make my get away.
Is it just me, or do we all do it?


----------

